
Al Jazeera media platforms under cyberattack - molecule
http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2017/06/al-jazeera-media-platforms-cyberattack-170608170600837.html
======
randomgyatwork
One of Saudi Arabia requests was that Al Jazeera got shut down.

